# What is hash oil supposed to smell like?



## shylas (Jul 11, 2009)

Just made my first batch, and the color and consistancy turned out just like it's 
supposed to but it smells kinda funky. Not what I was expexting, but then again not sure what 
I was expecting lol.
So.. I was wondering what is hash oil supposed to smell like?


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 11, 2009)

It reminds me of fresh cookies. Kinda sweet


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 11, 2009)

shylas said:


> Just made my first batch, and the color and consistancy turned out just like it's
> supposed to but it smells kinda funky. Not what I was expexting, but then again not sure what
> I was expecting lol.
> So.. I was wondering what is hash oil supposed to smell like?


Doesn't smell like hash - like you would expect. Can smell like grass clippings - to a smell you can only describe if you've smelled it before. Funky sounds about right lol 

Does it get you ripped, and what did you use as solvent?


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 11, 2009)

my hash doesn't smell like much


----------



## shylas (Jul 11, 2009)

Its just smells like leaves and grass clippings is prob about the best description i've heard, 
yes got me totally ripped and 91% alcohol( highest i could find) is what i used for extraction.
Thx for the responses


----------



## Thebiglungblowski (Jul 11, 2009)

hash oil will often take on the smell of the variety of weed you used to make it... In butane extraction.. it has been a very long time since I have done an iso extraction..

But what i can tell you is if your weed smelled funky.. or grassy then your oil will come out that way.

I have some bubblegum i made oil out of.. and people confuse it for OG kush.. in weed form or oil form


----------



## shylas (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah this plant was just a bagseed indica dom. My ww is in flower w/ about 6 weeks to go, (about 4 weeks in now), and I plan on making more oil w/ that so hopefully it won't smell so funky. lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 11, 2009)

sweaty ass and mayonnaise,blended with vomit.....no sorry i never made it i cant tell you .....


----------



## shylas (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh you should try it, totally worth the week I waited for the leaves to dry and the week I waited for the alc to evaporate.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 11, 2009)

i make gumby hash i know i like that and it would be hard for me to try something new


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 11, 2009)

shylas said:


> Its just smells like leaves and grass clippings is prob about the best description i've heard,
> yes got me totally ripped and 91% alcohol( highest i could find) is what i used for extraction.
> Thx for the responses


Cool

Next batch If you can find a pharmacy that carries the 99% alcohol you'll get even better results, or use everclear grain alcohol, which it 95% pure, but costs more. The thing is; the water in your solvent contaminates your hash-oil with dissolves green plant material, which mixes with the THC resin. That's probably why you have the green chlorophyll smell going on.


----------



## shylas (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah that makes sense, but it got me high so i'll just deal w/ the funk. 
With the widow i'll make sure and spend the extra on 95% or better.


WTF is Gumby hash and how do you make it?


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Jul 11, 2009)

Butane extraction is the best and leaves Only THC. The consistancy is that of a sheet of ice. smoke it out of an oil burner.


----------

